# FS:104 Gallon 60"x20"x20" Tank and stand $400 FIRM



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

$400 FIRM on tank Pkg.

I have a 104 Gallon 60"x20"x20" tank , stand and hood for sale. Comes with a 50 gallon sump, two 250W metal halide pendents , a few powerheads and a eheim 1262 return pump. The tank is 1/2" glass with a left corner overflow. It does have a few scratches. Tank is full of fish, coral and rock at the moment , So it would have to be emptied before it is available.

Asking $400 Firm



















Well I will split it up . I would rather sell as a Pkg though.

Tank ,Stand and Hood $250

Sump $60

Metal Halides $150 for both or $75 a piece

Eheim 1262 return pump $75

Tank





Sump I do have another piece of glass that I took out which could be added to make a fourth compartment. It was in there before for a refugium but took it out to create a larger skimmer compartment.



Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a older Koralia 4 and a modded MJ1200 for this PKG.

And here's pictures of the metal halides.




























The vertex Ballast is new in the box.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am open to offers

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am open to any reasonable offers.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

To The Top........


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump.........:]


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Open to reasonable offers.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Added a Milwalkee PH controler.

Also I am open to reasonable offers.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump..........


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I will split it up . I would rather sell as a Pkg though.


Tank ,Stand and Hood $250

Sump $60

Metal Halides $150 for both or $75 a piece

Eheim 1262 return pump $75


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump...............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am now parting out excepting offers on pieces or whole Pkg.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

$400 FIRM for Tank Pkg.


Chris


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so it has the coral and rock in it ?willing to trade ?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

scott tang said:


> so it has the coral and rock in it ?willing to trade ?


No the tank is empty. That is stand ,cap ,tank ,two 250W metal halide pendents and ballasts (one brand new) a Eheim 1262 return pump, sump, a milwaukee PH controller and a two power heads.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tank is 1/2 inch glass with corner bracing no center brace. Custom ordered through Ocean Aquatics


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tank





Sump I do have another piece of glass that I took out which could be added to make a fourth compartment. It was in there before for a refugium but took it out to create a larger skimmer compartment.



Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tank, Stand , Sump and Cap $200

250W Metal Halides $75 each

Ehiem 1262 water pump $75

All for $400

If you take all I will through in a few power heads and a PH controller and possibly more.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sump Pending Pick up.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tank is sold.....


----------

